# Branson 6530R/Cummins b3.3



## DwayneH (Mar 2, 2021)

Several months ago I bought a 2006 Branson 6530 with a Cummins B 3.3. The tractor ran well for the first couple of months, then I started having power issues and white smoke. It has these issues ever time I try to use it, but it is not always consistent. Some times it will not get above 1500 RPM and will smoke. Other times it runs fine up to 2000 RPM, but then starts to run rough and put out a lot of white smoke. I have been trying to find the problem for a couple of months now.
Drained & replaced the fuel and put on a new fuel filter.
Could not find any leaks in the fuel lines.
Ran a hose from the fuel filter directly to a diesel can and had the same problems.
Had the injector pump rebuilt.
The air filters are clean and no obstruction in the air hoses.
changed oil and coolant and neither show signs of contamination and the levels have been constant.
pulled the injectors and they have a good spray pattern and all of them pop at the correct PSI and there are no leaks.
Ran a compression test and all 4 cylinders are about 375 psi. According to the manual, 425 is the nominal pressure and 280 minimum.
Ran a couple of combustion leak tests and both came up negative.
I removed the exhaust manifold and the exhaust ran pretty clear until 2100 rpm. At that point there was quite a bit of white smoke from cylinders 1 & 2 but clear from the other 2. At 2600 rpm, there was still a lot of smoke from 1 & 2 and a small amount for 3 & 4. 

Since I got negative readings on the combustion leak test, I don't think it is a blown head gasket or cracked heads (hopefully). I'm no mechanic, but I think I'm to the point of having to remove the cylinder head to check the valve seating and piston rings. Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Maybe the pump guy will reply,
I'm not sure what kind of advance mechanism that pump has for timing.
I would be tempted to adjust the timing on the pump a few degrees each way and see what it does.
Also before tearing your engine down I would be try a leak down tester adapting it to the injector port.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U might be on the right track Lou..
Check the pump timing.. and replace /check the pressure on the supply pump..


----------



## DwayneH (Mar 2, 2021)

I'll try the leak down test and check the pump timing. This tractor doesn't have a supply pump, only the injector pump.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

R u SURE about the supply pump.??
Have u traced the fuel line from the pump INLET back to the tank.??
Can u post a pic of the inj. pump.??
I’m not familiar w that engine so u might b right..
But better to KNOW than to THINK U KNOW..


----------



## DwayneH (Mar 2, 2021)

This is the only picture I have on my phone with me. I have not seen another pump along the fuel lines, and I couldn't find one listed in the parts manual.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U might b right.. that pump is a Zexel VE pump..& the “feed pressure” on the test stand is 3psi which is gravity feed..
U see the mounting “ear” at the side of the pump.?? it’ll have a timing line on it.. w corresponding # on the block.?? Or just a line on the block.??
USE THAT as a starting point when u move the pump in either direction..
BE SURE TO TIGHTEN THE NUTS AFTER EACH MOVEMENT.!!!
THEN start the engine..
If there’s any movement of the pump while it’s running, you’ll snap the drive shaft..
Hope that helps..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

BTW.. that 104741- number is the assy # of the pump(Zexel)
WRITE IT DOWN in your manual.!!
No fuel shop will have a Branson cross for that pump..
They go by the manufacturer assy #..


----------



## DwayneH (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks for the info. I won't be able to work on it until this weekend though.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Just keep us informed..
2 take aways:: 
Write the pump # down..& RETIGHTEN the nuts down after moving the pump..
Good luck..


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

thepumpguysc said:


> R u SURE about the supply pump.??
> Have u traced the fuel line from the pump INLET back to the tank.??
> Can u post a pic of the inj. pump.??
> I’m not familiar w that engine so u might b right..
> But better to KNOW than to THINK U KNOW..


I'm surprised that it does not have a lift pump.
Looking at pictures of a 6530 the fuel tank is under the platform and lower then the injection pump and fuel filter.
How do you prime that system when changing the fuel filter?
Also you could check that your tank breather is not plugged.
Or possibly add an electric lift pump to the system.

good luck with her


----------



## DwayneH (Mar 2, 2021)

There is a priming pump above the fuel filter. The tank breather is clear. Thanks.


----------



## DwayneH (Mar 2, 2021)

The timing seems to be fine. I couldn't get it to run any better than from where I started. I picked up a cheap lift pump just to test, and it ran the same whether the lift pump was running or not. I did a leak test and all the cylinders had some leakage. 1 & 4 80% plus and 2 & 3 around 30% and 40%. All of the leaks sounded like they were coming out of the exhaust ports. 

Would this be the exhaust valves not seating correctly?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

With that information it would seem likely,
have you checked the valve clearance, 
if they have been run to long, too tight you may need valves and seats.
If You get lucky a valve adjustment will fix it.
Otherwise it's pulling the head possibly lapping the valves in,
more likely getting them ground and the seats ground or replaced.


----------



## DwayneH (Mar 2, 2021)

checked the valve clearance a few weeks ago, and they were in spec.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

If they had combustion deposits built up they can change fast.
But you will likely need to pull the head to find out.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry fellas I just got an alert.(.3 days late) 
When u did the leak down test, did u remove the rocker shaft or readjusted all the valves closed.??
I find it easier to just remove the shaft..
Anyway, 80% is a lot..


----------



## TAutry (Aug 26, 2021)

DwayneH said:


> Several months ago I bought a 2006 Branson 6530 with a Cummins B 3.3. The tractor ran well for the first couple of months, then I started having power issues and white smoke. It has these issues ever time I try to use it, but it is not always consistent. Some times it will not get above 1500 RPM and will smoke. Other times it runs fine up to 2000 RPM, but then starts to run rough and put out a lot of white smoke. I have been trying to find the problem for a couple of months now.
> Drained & replaced the fuel and put on a new fuel filter.
> Could not find any leaks in the fuel lines.
> Ran a hose from the fuel filter directly to a diesel can and had the same problems.
> ...


Are you wanting to sell tractor I need one for parts


----------



## TAutry (Aug 26, 2021)

DwayneH said:


> Several months ago I bought a 2006 Branson 6530 with a Cummins B 3.3. The tractor ran well for the first couple of months, then I started having power issues and white smoke. It has these issues ever time I try to use it, but it is not always consistent. Some times it will not get above 1500 RPM and will smoke. Other times it runs fine up to 2000 RPM, but then starts to run rough and put out a lot of white smoke. I have been trying to find the problem for a couple of months now.
> Drained & replaced the fuel and put on a new fuel filter.
> Could not find any leaks in the fuel lines.
> Ran a hose from the fuel filter directly to a diesel can and had the same problems.
> ...


Did you check inline filter that goes straight into top of you fuel water separator you have to take the line off cause it’s inside of line, small plastic screen it protects the diaphram on top of water separator.


----------



## TAutry (Aug 26, 2021)

TAutry said:


> Did you check inline filter that goes straight into top of you fuel water separator you have to take the line off cause it’s inside of line, small plastic screen it protects the diaphram on top of water separator.


It’s the fuel line coming into water separator from fuel tank 


DwayneH said:


> Several months ago I bought a 2006 Branson 6530 with a Cummins B 3.3. The tractor ran well for the first couple of months, then I started having power issues and white smoke. It has these issues ever time I try to use it, but it is not always consistent. Some times it will not get above 1500 RPM and will smoke. Other times it runs fine up to 2000 RPM, but then starts to run rough and put out a lot of white smoke. I have been trying to find the problem for a couple of months now.
> Drained & replaced the fuel and put on a new fuel filter.
> Could not find any leaks in the fuel lines.
> Ran a hose from the fuel filter directly to a diesel can and had the same problems.
> ...


if you take the fuel line off that goes from fuel tank up to water separator it has a plastic filter inside the line it’s white screen size of a pencil, it got junk in it, got the same tractor did same thing, and mine was run same and when I found that screen ran like new


----------



## TAutry (Aug 26, 2021)

TAutry said:


> It’s the fuel line coming into water separator from fuel tank
> 
> if you take the fuel line off that goes from fuel tank up to water separator it has a plastic filter inside the line it’s white screen size of a pencil, it got junk in it, got the same tractor did same thing, and mine was run same and when I found that screen ran like new


It’s on the end of going into water separator you just have to take that one bolt loose don’t loose the gasket or bolt you will see it it’s a small white screen it protects diaphram on top of water separator cause the top of water separator is 1200$


----------

